# prohierodula picta



## rickyc666 (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi All,

Does anyone else have any of these mantids? ( i think i remember ian saying he got some). I have mated mine a week ago, after they were about 3 weeks old from final moult and with good success. the male wasted no time and also escaped with his head a day later.

looking forward to getting some ooths now. not much information available on these so not sure how to keep the ooths, im assuming similar to african mantid ooths. any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 21, 2006)

You may want to talk to Graham Smith. He is probably the one originally breed this speices successfully.

http://freespace.virgin.net/graham.smith19/


----------

